

Facebook Turns 10: The Mark Zuckerberg Interview - tomashertus
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-01-30/facebook-turns-10-the-mark-zuckerberg-interview#p3

======
codegeek
Nostalgia. Just realized I have graduated from college for 10 years now. fb
was the hottest thing my senior year. good old days of writing stuff on ppl's
wall. The "relationship status" thing was so cool specially when selecting
"It's complicated". The best part was feeling part of a special group because
we all had to use .edu email to register. I remember I graduated and
immediately asked my friend who was still in college for his .edu email
because I obviously didn't want to give up my account. How far have we come
since then.

~~~
justinzollars
awesome comment, if I could upvote twice I would.

~~~
bosstwizz
my favorite part was the bit about "relationship status"

------
pierrealexandre
> With almost half the world’s Internet-connected population using the
> service, the company is facing the immutable law of large numbers and simply
> can’t keep adding users at its previously torrid rate.

Pretty sure this journalist does not have a correct understanding of what the
law of large numbers is. Very infuriating, even though I tend to find
Businessweek's articles to be usually quite informative.

------
graeme
Facebook messenger is indeed clever. I recognized Facebook as addictive, and
blocked it. But people still communicate with me on there, so I installed the
messenger app.

So I'm still in the ecosystem. And when I message someone, I draw them in. FB
messenger keeps me from sending messages by email, text, whatever other
method.

~~~
chaz
I frequently prefer FB Messenger because it is both desktop (web) and mobile,
and it handles media. There are other cross-platform messaging services like
Google Hangouts (GChat/GTalk), but I still can't attach a photo. Or there are
ones like WhatsApp that focus on mobile, and are missing desktop/web. Apple
iMessage is good, but it's only usable on iOS devices, which is not always
what I'm using. And other cross-platform messaging products don't really have
much adoption.

~~~
patrickread
You can attach photos in Hangouts. I do so on iOS and desktop all the time.

~~~
hresult
Android (obviously) has it too.

------
finishingmove
I'm thinking that, by this time, Facebook already knows who you are, even if
you log in anonymously. By that I mean, even if you don't log in at all.

------
k-mcgrady
Never realised Facebook was turning 10. It made me realise how many years
'Facebook is dead articles' have been around with no indication it's even
dying, kind of put them in perspective.

~~~
loceng
No indication? The demographic group of teenagers aren't using Facebook nearly
as much anymore.

~~~
gfosco
and yet, those revenue graphs just keep going up...

~~~
loceng
They still have a ton of users, doing a ton of impressions, and they have a
ton of money to keep investing in the ecosystem.

------
joelrunyon
Link to single-page version of this article -
[http://www.businessweek.com/printer/articles/181135-facebook...](http://www.businessweek.com/printer/articles/181135-facebook-
turns-10-the-mark-zuckerberg-interview)

------
mckee1
>The company is worth around $135 billion and will probably become the fastest
in history to reach $150 billion

Their market cap crossed 150B yesterday.

~~~
interstitial
I can die happy now. What an accomplishment of the human race.

------
smaili
For those that were around during its initial release, it would be great if
you could share your thoughts on why/how FB became so popular. Exclusivity?
Seeding/inviting the site to social/popular people (like in The Social
Network)? Simple UI? No ads? Another reason? Or just a little bit of
everything?

Very interested!

~~~
RandallBrown
Facebook used to just be a profile system. You put up information about
yourself and hoped other people would look at it. People could write on your
wall (timeline now) and you could write on theirs.

People at your university and your friends could see your profile. Nobody else
could.

I remember spending hours looking at other peoples profiles. They're a
computer science major? _I 'm_ a computer science major. What kind of music do
they like? WOW this is interesting.

They also had this really fascinating "How you're connected" feature which
would give you a list of friends that connected you to that person. You could
pick almost any random person at the school (I went to a school with almost
40,000 students) and you would almost always be connected to them through your
friends.

MySpace, while offering many similar features, was annoying to use. Oh great,
white text on a yellow background and emo music blasting on page load. It got
to a point where I wouldn't ever click my friend's MySpace pages because I
just knew it was going to be terrible.

The exclusivity of it to college students was cool too. My friends at schools
that didn't have facebook yet would be jealous of all the cool connections and
groups we made on facebook that they couldn't do. Then, when it rolled out to
their campus, they would do the same.

------
pkfrank
The link points to the third page of the article for some reason. Here it is
on one page--
[http://www.businessweek.com/printer/articles/181135-facebook...](http://www.businessweek.com/printer/articles/181135-facebook-
turns-10-the-mark-zuckerberg-interview)

~~~
tomashertus
Ahh sorry for that! I was in the middle of reading and realized that it is
worthy of sharing with HN readers:)

------
colmvp
Woah, didn't realize Facebook and Gmail (April 2004) were released around the
same time.

~~~
drcube
I got both at the same time, in fall 2005. I guess I'm a late adopter, but I
remember having to be invited to Gmail. Facebook I just heard about from
another friend in college around the same time.

